# Điểm danh 10 biệt thự đẹp nhất Việt Nam hiện nay



## duongpham (27/9/22)

Nếu như bạn đang tìm kiếm và bị hoa mắt bởi hàng trăm mẫu thiết kế biệt thự khác nhau thì đa phần trong số đó chỉ ở mức trung bình, không khiến cho bạn hài lòng. Đừng bỏ qua 10 mẫu biệt thự đẹp nhất Việt Nam dưới đây để có thêm ý tưởng cho ngôi nhà tương lai của mình nhé !


Nếu như bạn yêu thích phong cách cổ điển xưa xa hoa, đẳng cấp. Đừng ngần ngại tham khảo *thiết kế biệt thự* đẹp dưới đây nhé !


*Thiết kế biệt thự KT21083 tại Nghệ An*






Thứ nhất trong 5 biệt thự đẹp nhất Việt Nam có thể nhắc đến biệt thự 3 tầng với mặt tiền gần 20m. Căn biệt thự hoành tráng, kiêu sa của của ông Thìn ở Nghệ An. Nổi bật với gam màu vàng ánh kim kết hợp cùng hệ mái vòm cổ điển. Chính điểm nhấn là những cánh cửa lớn vững chãi bằng gỗ quý… Tất cả đều tạo nên công trình đẳng cấp xứng tầm chủ nhân.


*Mẫu biệt thự sang trọng 2 tầng KT17300 tại Phú Thọ*






Chiêm ngưỡng thiết kế biệt thự sang trọng và đẳng cấp. Một thiết kế biệt thự với vẻ đẹp kiến trúc châu Âu đặc trưng, được thiết kế với bố cục cân xứng, họa tiết vừa đủ cho sự thanh lịch, thu hút.


*Thiết kế biệt thự lâu đài KT1503 tại Hà Nội*






Căn biệt thự mang dáng dấp lâu đài này của gia đình ông Úy tại Hà Nội. Chính vẻ đẹp ấn tượng với những chi tiết phào chỉ uốn lượn tinh xảo và mang đậm tính nghệ thuật. Đây cũng là một trong những thiết kế biệt thự cổ điển đẹp xuất sắc.


*Mẫu biệt thự lâu đài mini tại Thái Nguyên KT18077
*





Một mẫu biệt thự dạng lâu đài tuyệt đẹp nữa với vị thế tại Hồ Xương Rồng - Thái Nguyên. Căn biệt thự nổi bật với kiến trúc độc đáo, công trình có sự kết hợp những nét đẹp của các thức cột, hệ mái đặc trưng châu Âu. Mặt tiền sảnh chính nổi bật nhất với 2 thức cột đá, hàng lan can tự nhiên.


*Mẫu biệt thự kiểu dinh thự sang trọng KT21108 tại Hà Nội*






Đây là mẫu biệt thự - dinh thự sang trọng đẳng cấp phong cách tân cổ điển. Nói đúng hơn thì đây là căn biệt thự mang đặc trưng của kiến trúc Pháp. Điểm đặc biệt của kiến trúc Pháp này là sự sáng tạo bất tận của các kiến trúc sư. Công trình có sự kết hợp những đường cong mềm mại đan xen những thức cột vuông, nổi bật là những bức tường kính cong ôm lấy những cạnh công trình. Những ô cửa vòm đặt trên tầng áp mái mang đến vẻ đẹp mềm mại và thu hút cho công trình.


*Biệt thự phong cách tân cổ điển KT20136 tại Hà Nam
*





Nổi bật với kích thước 15x16,5m thì căn biệt thự khá vuông vắn với dáng vẻ uy nghi và sang trọng. Ngoại thất biệt thự chính là thiết kế, sắp đặt phào chỉ tài tình. Nhờ đó căn biệt thự toát lên vẻ đẹp tinh khôi đầy lôi cuốn, tone màu chủ đạo là trắng và vàng kem nhã nhặn. Chính sự kết hợp với hoa vawnn tinh tế, tao nhã của phào chỉ đã kiến tạo nên một ngôi biệt thự đẹp mãn nhãn.


*Mẫu biệt thự KT21074 tại Vĩnh Phúc
*





Một mẫu biệt thự với thiết kế độc đáo theo phong cách tân cổ điển, vẻ đẹp toát ra từ bố cục và thiết kế họa tiết thanh lịch, đơn giản.

Thiết kế biệt thự với khối nhà và khối bếp ăn tách biệt, nhưng 2 khối chính kết nối liên thông với nhau vẫn rất thuận tiện. Thiết kế này tạo ra nét riêng độc đáo cho công trình, mang tới tiện ích công năng thú vị cho gia chủ.


*Thiết kế biệt thự KT21110 tại Hà Nội*






Nếu như sở hữu một khu đất rộng rãi, bạn hoàn toàn có thể yêu cầu thiết kế mẫu biệt thự với hồ bơi, sân vườn quy mô. Đây cũng là mẫu công trình tân cổ điển của gia đình ông Tuyền tại Hà Nội. Mẫu biệt thự 2 tầng với 6 phòng ngủ, các không gian công năng, giải trí hiện đại. Biệt thự cũng sở hữu khuôn viên sân rộng, là một bản vẽ hoàn hảo cho chủ đầu tư muốn tận hưởng cuộc sống tiện nghi gần gũi với thiên nhiên.


*Biệt thự 2 tầng tân cổ điển tại Hưng Yên KT19088*






Đây là mẫu *biệt thự 2 tầng tân cổ điển* sở hữu vẻ đẹp thanh lịch, sang trọng. Từ thức cột cho đến màu sơn mái đươc kết hợp hài hòa, thu hút. Bậc thang uốn quanh từ tầng 1 lên tầng 2 mang đến cho công trình vẻ đẹp độc đáo, khác biệt.


*Thiết kế biệt thự độc đáo tại Nha Trang KT18075*






Siêu biệt thự độc đáo mang phong cách thiết kế mới mẻ sang trọng. Chính phong cách hiện đại thu hút ánh nhìn của bao người qua đường là thiết kế tiêu biểu mà chúng tôi muốn giới thiệu. Chính ngôi biệt thự 2 tầng này thuộc sở hữu của gia đình ông Đạt tại Nha Trang, tọa lạc tại một trong những khu đô thị cao cấp bậc nhất thành phố.

Trên đây là top 10 mẫu biệt thự đẹp được yêu thích nhất của Betaviet Group. Quý vị có nhu cầu thiết kế biệt thự hãy để lại thông tin tại form đăng ký dưới đây hoặc liên hệ tới số hotline của chúng tôi để được tư vấn nhanh nhất!

Hotline Thiết kế: 0915.010.800

Hotline Thi công: 0986.276.800


----------

